# Zugriff auf Fileserver klappt nicht



## wheely (21. Mai 2004)

hi,
ich möchte mit meinem Linux-Rechner auf den Fileserver 'W2kserver' und dort auf den Ordner 'shares' zugreifen.
Ich bekomme aber dann diese Fehlermeldung:

linux:/home/admin # mount -t smbfs //W2kserver/shares /mnt/shares -o username=username,password=password
5818: tree connect failed: ERRDOS - ERRnosuchshare (You specified an invalied share name)
SMB Connection failed

Der Ordner 'shares' ist aber auf dem 'W2kserver' vorhanden.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Gruß Conny


----------



## RedWing (21. Mai 2004)

Mhm der Ordner ist wahrscheinllich vorhanden, wurde aber nicht unter windows freigegeben.

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## BigTrouble (22. Mai 2004)

*samba shares ...*

Hi wheely

Du schriebst u.a.

linux:/home/admin # mount -t smbfs //W2kserver/shares /mnt/shares -o

Es muss heissen : mount -t smbfs  ////W2kserver//shares /mnt/shares -o

Du gibst diese Befehle unter Linux ein : also musst Du die "slashes /" für die Shell maskieren.

Dann sollte alles funktionieren ...

BigTrouble


----------

